
Necunos NC_1 and NE_1 open-source smart phone press release - lisper
https://necunos.com/news/necunos-nc_1-and_ne_1-press-release/
======
l0b0
This site reeks of amateur hour scam.

> Purchase of NC_1 will be available through the Necuno Solutions web store
> (<necunos.com/shop/>) on 3rd of January 2019.

And that URL is even unclickable.

The Q&A page contains nothing more than

> "No one, Nobody."

(This seems to be their kiss of death page.)

No comparison of OSes on the device shopping page.

The "community" page cannot be zoomed out or scrolled to see the right side of
each line of the text.

At least the VAT number seems legit[1].

Sure, maybe their web devs are utter newbs and have nothing to do with the
rest of the team, but it doesn't exactly inspire confidence.

[1]
[http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vatResponse.html](http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/vies/vatResponse.html)

------
chris_mc
The first thing I want to see on a high-security product web site (literally,
the first item I see with my eyes) is a list of the individuals putting their
names on the line backing up this security claim and a paragraph of why I
should trust those specific people. Outside of that, this "phone" could be
developed by the [insert TLA agency here] and released in order to gain access
to highly sensitive communications from people who don't know better. I can't
seem to find a single person's name or references on this site anywhere, so I
would never trust that this device isn't wildly insecure.

------
amaccuish
It's great to see the number of OSs available for these phones. Hopefully
projects like this can create a sort of desktop-linux-distribution-like
ecosystem for phones, to develop alternatives to iOS and Android.

------
kop316
I have to be missing it, but I don't see how it is an open-source smart phone?
The closest I see is “We created Necuno Mobile with enterprise customers in
mind first, but as open-source operating system enthusiasts we also wanted to
provide this platform to the free and open-source communities, and we hope
this drives growth and interest towards them. Lets secure the freedom of
mobile together”. That to me says they are providing the platform (i.e.
hardware) to be open sourced, but the actual device software is not.

In addition, I don't see anything else about it. Seeing "With the completely
verifiable software designed security first, isolated chips, end-to-end-
encryption and wiretap proofed, NE_1 is suitable for extreme security use
cases." Makes me extremely skeptical. How is it wiretap proofed? How does it
use end-to-end encryption? What chips are being used?

~~~
robotbikes
They didn't include a cell modem thus it isn't vulnerable to using the cell
network and associated vulnerabilities. I'm not sure how it interfaces with
the POTS or ensures encryption in calls aside from using separate
communication protocols. I saw it has ethernet as well so you can avoid wifi
as well and run a thick cable to your phone ?

~~~
kop316
Where did you see that? I could not find much on their site besides the press
release.

~~~
zokier
The tech details are pretty well hidden on the site, but here they are:

[https://necunos.com/index.html?link=t1](https://necunos.com/index.html?link=t1)

NC_1 SPECIFICATIONS

PLATFORM:

Chipset: ARM® Cortex®-A9 NXP i.MX6

CPU: Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A9

Memory: 1GB

Storage: 8GB

Battery: 3500 mAh

GPU: Vivante (Etnaviv with hardware acceleration)

Display: 5.0"

Body: Aluminium

Camera: 5 MP 1.4"

CONNECTORS:

Audio: 3.5mm audio jack

Charging: Micro-USB, Data transfer disabled

Microphone: Built-in microphone

Speakers: 2 Built-in speaker

CONNECTIVITY:

WLAN: WiFi (via SDIO) WL1801 (2.4 GHz)

Ethernet: High speed 100Mb/s

Serial: Internal

~~~
kop316
Thanks! I don't know why I couldn't find it.

------
abrowne
Is it really a phone with no cellular connection? Not that that is a bad thing
in itself, and we don't really have a good name for it [edit: time to bring
back the PDA?], but I couldn't replace my phone with it.

~~~
userbinator
There is already a good name for something like this: PDA.

------
wmf
Does not include a cellular modem BTW.

------
dstrange
€1199.00 for the NC_1

~~~
nullsmack
These are 10 times what they should cost.

------
justinclift
> NOTE: Necunos NC_1 is an engineering unit. It does not have cellular modem
> or SIM-card slot.

